# What happens after MRT remits application to DIAC? (Subclass 885 visa)



## xoxz (Sep 23, 2013)

Last year I applied for my Subclass 885 (PR) visa in June 2012 and it got rejected in September 2012 on the basis that I didn't meet the pass mark of 65. 

I made an appeal with the MRT and after appearing for a hearing at the Tribunal last month in August and providing further documentations, the member decided to remit my application for reconsideration to the DIAC. 

Their letter is dated 11th September and I've received it by post today (23rd September). I meet the criteria for the grant of my Subclass 885 (PR) visa as mentioned by the Tribunal member on the letter forwarded to DIAC so I was wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation or if anyone knows how long it will be now until I hear back from a case officer at the DIAC?

I read that I may not be granted the visa until I undertake police checks and medicals again. Is that true? 

Thank you in advance for your help and replies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

That is probably true. Although you passed the health test before migration law says it needs to be under 12 months old on grant. You may also need to submit new ppc but only from where you have been living since they were last done.


----------



## xoxz (Sep 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> That is probably true. Although you passed the health test before migration law says it needs to be under 12 months old on grant. You may also need to submit new ppc but only from where you have been living since they were last done.


Thank you for your reply Shel. I really appreciate it. 

My medicals were done in October 2011. It was the same medicals that I used for my 485 visa application that was forwarded for my 885 visa application. 

My last PCC is dated 15th August, 2012. 

I am thinking of requesting a new PCC from AFP by the end of this week and booking my medical exam next week. 

Do you think that's a good idea or would it be more advisable to wait until a case officer is assigned to my remitted application and requests me to do so?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Ohh its expensive so I would wait if you have been living in Australia the whole time.


----------

